# Using Excel Macro-Enabled Workbooks Without Excel



## DeereOne (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I didn't know where else to turn.  I've done extensive searches and have come up empty handed.  I have a pretty well put together macro workbook that works flawlessly if the user has a copy of Excel.  The issue I've run into is that the intended users that I designed this program for will be using machines that either have no product key for Excel, thus rendering the macros useless, or use a program like Excel Viewer or LibreOffice, which has the same downfall.  My next thought was to use SkyDrive, except they only allow files that are 5 mb or less.  Mine happens to be 35 mb.  I then had the thought to upload it to our company's intranet, but that still requires the user to have a copy of Excel to open it.  I've also considered conversion programs.  I first looked at one that would convert the Excel file into a .exe file, but I had the same issues with the macros not working.

The question comes down to, does anyone know of a way to get the macro-enabled workbook to my intended users while keeping the integrity of the workbook?  My final thought, and I hate to do it, would be format around so I could save it as an HTML.  This was an oversight on my part and I'm kicking myself for it.  If anyone has any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kyle123 (Jul 19, 2013)

Not the news you were looking for I suspect, but I'm afraid that the answer is no, there isn't. Macros simply automate the Excel application, without the application they have no environment to run in and nothing to automate. Depending on the amount of macros you have and the amount of time you're willing to invest, you could convert your workbook to run in google docs, though you would need to rewrite your macros in JavaScript


----------



## sijpie (Jul 22, 2013)

Making the workbook such that it can be viewed on Sharepoint or as a webpage(s) will be your best bet. Some work involved at the start, but then that will be paid off at the end


----------

